# 23 Chevy tank truck



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

I managed to collect a bunch of these panel trucks, because they were cheap. Sadly, I don't NEED a bunch of panel trucks. If you look at most old pictures, you'll see just about everything BUT panel trucks. So this is #4 to get mangled. One bright red Ertl 23 Chevy.










Compared to the Gearbox and Liberty Classic trucks I did earlier, the Ertl is a pain in the behind to work with. The roof is riveted on, and the side castings are 1/4" thick in places. Here is where we were last night with the cab cut off and primered, the rear fenders removed, and the rear axle relocated back 1/2"










The tank bed came from the Ertl 1910 Mack, via Larry G Scale -- it might have been easier to just buy the whole truck. I'm not sure what scale it is, maybe 1:28? Anyway, it was too long and skinny. I took about 1-1/4" out of the middle to shorten it, and build boxes from coffee stirrers on the sides out over the wheels so it would look wide enough. Many early tankers had these for carrying 5 gallon cans of lubricating oils, etc.










It still needs a gearshift, a driver and a windshield....


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Looking good









I've been working on a tank truck of my own too


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Very nice work Mik! 
I can imagine those boxes filled with hoses, cans, tools, bucket etc allready. 
Good to know those ERTL models are real dogs to bash...


----------

